# Vikings: Erster Trailer zur finalen Season 6



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. Oktober 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Vikings: Erster Trailer zur finalen Season 6* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Vikings: Erster Trailer zur finalen Season 6*


----------



## Do Berek (8. Oktober 2019)

Das Vorschaubild sieht aus wie 'ne Szene aus Senua's Sacrifice, Zufall?


----------



## Krolgosh (8. Oktober 2019)

Wegen mir hätte Vikings mit Staffel 4 enden können.


----------



## Tolotos66 (8. Oktober 2019)

Ich mag die Serie 
Gruß T.


----------



## Bluebird (9. Oktober 2019)

Wie bei Britannica war 1 Staffel schon zu viel , seit ROM kam  nur noch Mist...
Vikings rangiert bei mir mit Spartacus Britannica auf einer Stufe , die  Ryse der Serien .


----------



## Rollora (9. Oktober 2019)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Das Vorschaubild sieht aus wie 'ne Szene aus Senua's Sacrifice, Zufall?



Lustig, sehe ich auch so. Aber weil ich gerade, in diesem Moment eine Spielpause eingelegt habe um ein bisschen zu surfen


----------

